# Mikhail Glinka. Sonata for viola and piano.



## Vicente (Aug 5, 2015)

Vicente said:


> *Mikhail Glinka. Sonata for viola and piano.*
> 
> This sonata is one of Glinka's youthful works, when he had not yet made his travels through Europe and had not received formal composition lessons. We can almost say that it is the work of an advanced amateur. However, this should not mislead us. We are before a work in which the young Glinka already demonstrates his innate melodic and compositional virtues. It should not be forgotten that Glinka, very critical of his early works, praised this sonata in his writings.
> 
> ...


----------

